# البيئة ومفهومها وعلاقتها بالإنسان



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

​البيئة ومفهومها وعلاقتها بالإنسان​البيئة لفظة شائعة الاستخدام يرتبط مدلولها بنمط العلاقة بينها وبين مستخدمها فنقول:- البيئة الزرعية، والبيئة الصناعية، والبيئة الصحية، والبيئة الاجتماعية والبيئة الثقافية، والسياسية.... ويعنى ذلك علاقة النشاطات البشرية المتعلقة بهذه المجالات...​​وقد ترجمت كلمة Ecology إلى اللغة العربية بعبارة "علم البيئة" التي وضعها العالم الألماني ارنست هيجل Ernest Haeckel عام 1866م بعد دمج كلمتين يونانيتين هما Oikes ومعناها مسكن، و Logos ومعناها علم وعرفها بأنها "العلم الذي يدرس علاقة الكائنات الحية بالوسط الذي تعيش فيه ويهتم هذا العلم بالكائنات الحية وتغذيتها، وطرق معيشتها وتواجدها في مجتمعات أو تجمعات سكنية أو شعوب، كما يتضمن أيضاَ دراسة العوامل غير الحية مثل خصائص المناخ (الحرارة، الرطوبة، الإشعاعات، غازات المياه والهواء) والخصائص الفيزيائية والكيميائية للأرض والماء والهواء.​​ويتفق العلماء في الوقت الحاضر على أن مفهوم البيئة يشمل جميع الظروف والعوامل الخارجية التي تعيش فيها الكائنات الحية وتؤثر في العمليات التي تقوم بها. فالبيئة بالنسبة للإنسان- "الإطار الذي يعيش فيه والذي يحتوي على التربة والماء والهواء وما يتضمنه كل عنصر من هذه العناصر الثلاثة من مكونات جمادية، وكائنات تنبض بالحياة. وما يسود هذا الإطار من مظاهر شتى من طقس ومناخ ورياح وأمطار وجاذبية و مغناطيسية..الخ ومن علاقات متبادلة بين هذه العناصر.​​فالحديث عن مفهوم البيئة إذن هو الحديث عن مكوناتها الطبيعية وعن الظروف والعوامل التي تعيش فيها الكائنات الحية.​​وقد قسم بعض الباحثين البيئة إلى قسمين رئيسين هما:-​​1.البيئة الطبيعية:- وهي عبارة عن المظاهر التي لا دخل للإنسان في وجودها أو استخدامها ومن مظاهرها: الصحراء، البحار، المناخ، التضاريس، والماء السطحي، والجوفي والحياة النباتية والحيوانية. والبيئة الطبيعية ذات تأثير مباشر أو غير مباشر في حياة أية جماعة حية Population من نبات أو حيوان أو إنسان. 
2.البيئة المشيدة:- وتتكون من البنية الأساسية المادية التي شيدها الإنسان ومن النظم الاجتماعية والمؤسسات التي أقامها، ومن ثم يمكن النظر إلى البيئة المشيدة من خلال الطريقة التي نظمت بها المجتمعات حياتها، والتي غيرت البيئة الطبيعية لخدمة الحاجات البشرية، وتشمل البيئة المشيدة استعمالات الأراضي للزراعة والمناطق السكنية والتنقيب فيها عن الثروات الطبيعية وكذلك المناطق الصناعية وكذلك المناطق الصناعية والمراكز التجارية والمدارس والعاهد والطرق...الخ. 
والبيئة بشقيها الطبيعي والمشيد هي كل متكامل يشمل إطارها الكرة الأرضية، أو لنقل كوكب الحياة، وما يؤثر فيها من مكونات الكون الأخرى ومحتويات هذا الإطار ليست جامدة بل أنها دائمة التفاعل مؤثرة ومتأثرة والإنسان نفسه واحد من مكونات البيئة يتفاعل مع مكوناتها بما في ذلك أقرانه من البشر، وقد ورد هذا الفهم الشامل على لسان السيد يوثانت الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة حيث قال "أننا شئنا أم أبينا نسافر سوية على ظهر كوكب مشترك.. وليس لنا بديل معقول سوى أن نعمل جميعاً لنجعل منه بيئة نستطيع نحن وأطفالنا أن نعيش فيها حياة كاملة آمنة". و هذا يتطلب من الإنسان وهو العاقل الوحيد بين صور الحياة أن يتعامل مع البيئة بالرفق والحنان، يستثمرها دون إتلاف أو تدمير... ولعل فهم الطبيعة مكونات البيئة والعلاقات المتبادلة فيما بينها يمكن الإنسان أن يوجد ويطور موقعاً أفضل​​لحياته وحياة أجياله من بعده.​​​​عناصر البيئة:-
يمكن تقسيم البيئة، وفق توصيات مؤتمر ستوكهولم، إلى ثلاثة عناصر هي:-​​1.البيئة الطبيعية:- وتتكون من أربعة نظم مترابطة وثيقاً هي: الغلاف الجوي، الغلاف المائي، اليابسة، المحيط الجوي، بما تشمله هذه الأنظمة من ماء وهواء وتربة ومعادن، ومصادر للطاقة بالإضافة إلى النباتات والحيوانات، وهذه جميعها تمثل الموارد التي اتاحها الله سبحانه وتعالى للإنسان كي يحصل منها على مقومات حياته من غذاء وكساء ودواء ومأوى. 
2.البيئة البيولوجية:- وتشمل الإنسان "الفرد" وأسرته ومجتمعه، وكذلك الكائنات الحية في المحيط الحيوي وتعد البيئة البيولوجية جزءاً من البيئة الطبيعية. 
3.البيئة الاجتماعية:- ويقصد بالبيئة الاجتماعية ذلك الإطار من العلاقات الذي يحدد ماهية علاقة حياة الإنسان مع غيره، ذلك الإطار من العلاقات الذي هو الأساس في تنظيم أي جماعة من الجماعات سواء بين أفرادها بعضهم ببعض في بيئة ما، أو بين جماعات متباينة أو متشابهة معاً وحضارة في بيئات متباعدة، وتؤلف أنماط تلك العلاقات ما يعرف بالنظم الاجتماعية، واستحدث الإنسان خلال رحلة حياته الطويلة بيئة حضارية لكي تساعده في حياته فعمّر الأرض واخترق الأجواء لغزو الفضاء. 
وعناصر البيئة الحضارية للإنسان تتحدد في جانبين رئيسيين هما أولاً:- الجانب المادي:- كل ما استطاع الإنسان أن يصنعه كالمسكن والملبس ووسائل النقل والأدوات والأجهزة التي يستخدمها في حياته اليومية، ثانياً الجانب الغير مادي:- فيشمل عقائد الإنسان و عاداته وتقاليده وأفكاره وثقافته وكل ما تنطوي عليه نفس الإنسان من قيم وآداب وعلوم تلقائية كانت أم مكتسبة.​​وإذا كانت البيئة هي الإطار الذي يعيش فيه الإنسان ويحصل منه على مقومات حياته من غذاء وكساء ويمارس فيه علاقاته مع أقرانه من بني البشر، فإن أول ما يجب على الإنسان تحقيقه حفاظاً على هذه الحياة أ، يفهم البيئة فهماً صحيحاً بكل عناصرها ومقوماتها وتفاعلاتها المتبادلة، ثم أن يقوم بعمل جماعي جاد لحمايتها وتحسينها و أن يسعى للحصول على رزقه وأن يمارس علاقاته دون إتلاف أإفساد.​​ البيئة والنظام البيئي 
يطلق العلماء لفظ البيئة على مجموع الظروف والعوامل الخارجية التي تعيش فيها الكائنات الحية وتؤثر في العمليات الحيوية التي تقوم بها، ويقصد بالنظام البيئي أية مساحة من الطبيعة وما تحويه من كائنات حية ومواد حية في تفاعلها مع بعضها البعض ومع الظروف البيئية وما تولده من تبادل بين الأجزاء الحية وغير الحية، ومن أمثلة النظم البيئية الغابة والنهر والبحيرة والبحر، وواضح من هذا التعريف أنه يأخذ في الاعتبار كل الكائنات الحية التي يتكون منها المجتمع البيئي ( البدائيات، والطلائعيات والتوالي النباتية والحيوانية) وكذلك كل عناصر البيئة غير الحية (تركيب التربة، الرياح، طول النهار، الرطوبة، التلوث...الخ) ويأخذ الإنسان – كأحد كائنات النظام البيئي – مكانة خاصة نظراً لتطوره الفكري والنفسي، فهو المسيطر- إلى حد ملموس – على النظام البيئي وعلى حسن تصرفه تتوقف المحافظة على النظام البيئي وعدم استنزافه.
خصائص النظام البيئي:- ويتكون كل نظام بيئي مما يأتي:-
1.كائنات غير حية:- وهي المواد الأساسية غير العضوية والعضوية في البيئة. 
2.كائنات حية:- وتنقسم إلى قسمين رئيسين:- 
أ‌. كائنات حية ذاتية التغذية: وهي الكائنات الحية التي تستطيع بناء غذائها بنفسها من مواد غير عضوية بسيطة بوساطة عمليات البناء الضوئي، (النباتات الخضر)، وتعتبر هذه الكائنات المصدر الأساسي والرئيسي لجميع أنواع الكائنات الحية الأخرى بمختلف أنواعها كما تقوم هذه الكائنات باستهلاك كميات كبيرة من ثاني أكسيد الكربون خلال عملية التركيب الضوئي وتقوم بإخراج الأكسجين في الهواء.
ب‌. كائنات حية غير ذاتية التغذية:- وهي الكائنات الحية التي لا تستطيع تكوين غذائها بنفسها وتضم الكائنات المستهلكة والكائنات المحللة، فآكلات الحشائش مثل الحشرات التي تتغذى على الأعشاب كائنات مستهلكة تعتمد على ما صنعه النبات وتحوله في أجسامها إلى مواد مختلفة تبني بها أنسجتها وأجسامها، وتسمى مثل هذه الكائنات المستهلك الأول لأنها تعتم مباشرة على النبات، والحيوانات التي تتغذى على هذه الحشرات كائنات مستهلكة أيضاً ولكنها تسمى "المستهلك الثاني" لأنها تعتمد على المواد الغذائية المكونة لأجسام الحشرات والتي نشأت بدورها من أصل نباتي، أما الكائنات المحللة فهي تعتمد في التغذية غير الذاتية على تفكك بقايا الكائنات النباتية والحيوانية وتحولها إلى مركبات بسيطة تستفيد منها النباتات ومن أمثلتها البكتيريا الفطريات وبعض الكائنات المترممة.
الإنسان ودوره في البيئة​يعتبر الإنسان أهم عامر حيوي في إحداث التغيير البيئي والإخلال الطبيعي البيولوجي، فمنذ وجوده وهو يتعامل مع مكونات البيئة، وكلما توالت الأعوام ازداد تحكماً وسلطاناً في البيئة، وخاصة بعد أن يسر له التقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي مزيداً من فرص إحداث التغير في البيئة وفقاً لازدياد حاجته إلى الغذاء والكساء.
وهكذا قطع الإنسان أشجار الغابات وحول أرضها إلى مزارع ومصانع ومساكن، وأفرط في استهلاك المراعي بالرعي المكثف، ولجأ إلى استخدام الأسمدة الكيمائية والمبيدات بمختلف أنواعها، وهذه كلها عوامل فعالة في الإخلال بتوازن النظم البيئية، ينعكس أثرها في نهاية المطاف على حياة الإنسان كما يتضح مما يلي:-
- الغابات: الغابة نظام بيئي شديد الصلة بالإنسان، وتشمل الغابات ما يقرب 28% من القارات ولذلك فإن تدهورها أو إزالتها يحدث انعكاسات خطيرة في النظام البيئي وخصوصاً في التوازن المطلوب بين نسبتي الأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون في الهواء. 
- المراعي: يؤدي الاستخدام السيئ للمراعي إلى تدهور النبات الطبيعي، الذي يرافقه تدهور في التربة والمناخ، فإذا تتابع التدهور تعرت التربة وأصبحت عرضة للانجراف.
- النظم الزراعية والزراعة غير المتوازنة: قام الإنسان بتحويل الغابات الطبيعية إلى أراض زراعية فاستعاض عن النظم البيئية الطبيعية بأجهزة اصطناعية، واستعاض عن السلاسل الغذائية وعن العلاقات المتبادلة بين الكائنات والمواد المميزة للنظم البيئية بنمط آخر من العلاقات بين المحصول المزروع والبيئة المحيطة به، فاستخدم الأسمدة والمبيدات الحشرية للوصول إلى هذا الهدف، وأكبر خطأ ارتكبه الإنسان في تفهمه لاستثمار الأرض زراعياً هو اعتقاده بأنه يستطيع استبدال العلاقات الطبيعية المعقدة الموجودة بين العوامل البيئية النباتات بعوامل اصطناعية مبسطة، فعارض بذلك القوانين المنظمة للطبيعة، وهذا ما جعل النظم الزراعية مرهقة وسريعة العطب.
- النباتات والحيوانات البرية: أدى تدهور الغطاء النباتي والصيد غير المنتظم إلى تعرض عدد كبير من النباتات والحيوانات البرية إلى الانقراض، فأخل بالتوازن البيئية.
أثر التصنيع والتكنولوجيا الحديثة على البيئة​إن للتصنيع والتكنولوجيا الحديثة آثاراً سيئة في البيئة، فانطلاق الأبخرة والغازات وإلقاء النفايات أدى إلى اضطراب السلاسل الغذائية، وانعكس ذلك على الإنسان الذي أفسدت الصناعة بيئته وجعلتها في بعض الأحيان غير ملائمة لحياته كما يتضح مما يلي:-
- تلويث المحيط المائي: إن للنظم البيئية المائية علاقات مباشرة وغير مباشرة بحياة الإنسان، فمياهها التي تتبخر تسقط في شكل أمطار ضرورية للحياة على اليابسة، ومدخراتها من المادة الحية النباتية والحيوانية تعتبر مدخرات غذائية للإنسانية جمعاء في المستقبل، كما أن ثرواتها المعدنية ذات أهمية بالغة.
- تلوث الجو: تتعدد مصادر تلوث الجو، ويمكن القول أنها تشمل المصانع ووسائل النقل والانفجارات الذرية والفضلات المشعة، كما تتعدد هذه المصادر وتزداد أعدادها يوماً بعد يوم، ومن أمثلتها الكلور، أول ثاني أكسيد الكربون، ثاني أكسيد الكبريت، أكسيد النيتروجين، أملاح الحديد والزنك والرصاص وبعض المركبات العضوية والعناصر المشعة. وإذا زادت نسبة هذه الملوثات عن حد معين في الجو أصبح لها تأثيرات واضحة على الإنسان وعلى كائنات البيئة.
- تلوث التربة: تتلوث التربة نتيجة استعمال المبيدات المتنوعة والأسمدة وإلقاء الفضلات الصناعية، وينعكس ذلك على الكائنات الحية في التربة، وبالتالي على خصوبتها وعلى النبات والحيوان، مما ينعكس أثره على الإنسان في نهاية المطاف.

الإنسان في مواجهة التحديات البيئية​الإنسان أحد الكائنات الحية التي تعيش على الأرض، وهو يحتاج إلى أكسجين لتنفسه للقيام بعملياته الحيوية، وكما يحتاج إلى مورد مستمر من الطاقة التي يستخلصها من غذائه العضوي الذي لا يستطيع الحصول عليه إلا من كائنات حية أخرى نباتية وحيوانية، ويحتاج أيضاً إلى الماء الصالح للشرب لجزء هام يمكنه من الاتسمرار في الحياة.
وتعتمد استمرارية حياته بصورة واضحة على إيجاد حلول عاجلة للعديد من المشكلات البيئية الرئيسية التي من أبرزها مشكلات ثلاث يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلي:-
أ‌. كيفية الوصول إلى مصادر كافية للغذاء لتوفير الطاقة لأعداده المتزايدة.
ب‌. كيفية التخلص من حجم فضلاته المتزايدة وتحسين الوسائل التي يجب التوصل إليها للتخلص من نفاياته المتعددة، وخاصة النفايات غير القابلة للتحلل.
ت‌. كيفية التوصل إلى المعدل المناسب للنمو السكاني، حتى يكون هناك توازن بين عدد السكان والوسط البيئي.
ومن الثابت أن مصير الإنسان، مرتبط بالتوازنات البيولوجية وبالسلاسل الغذائية التي تحتويها النظم البيئية، وأن أي إخلال بهذه التوازانات والسلاسل ينعكس مباشرة على حياة الإنسان ولهذا فإن نفع الإنسان يكمن في المحافظة على سلامة النظم البيئية التي يؤمن له حياة أفضل، ونذكر فيما يلي وسائل تحقيق ذلك:-
1.الإدارة الجيدة للغابات: لكي تبقى الغابات على إنتاجيتها ومميزاتها. 
2.الإدارة الجيدة للمراعي: من الضروري المحافظة على المراعي الطبيعية ومنع تدهورها وبذلك يوضع نظام صالح لاستعمالاتها. 
3.الإدارة الجيدة للأراضي الزراعية: تستهدف الإدارة الحكيمة للأراضي الزراعية الحصول على أفضل عائد كما ونوعاً مع المحافظة على خصوبة التربة وعلى التوازنات البيولوجية الضرورية لسلامة النظم الزراعية، يمكن تحقيق ذل: 
أ‌. تعدد المحاصيل في دورة زراعية متوازنة.
ب‌. تخصيب الأراضي الزراعية.
ت‌. تحسين التربة بإضافة المادة العضوية.
ث‌. مكافحة انجراف التربة.
4. مكافحة تلوث البيئة: نظراً لأهمية تلوث البيئة بالنسبة لكل إنسان فإن من الواجب تشجيع البحوث العلمية بمكافحة التلوث بشتى أشكاله.
5. التعاون البناء بين القائمين على المشروعات وعلماء البيئة: إن أي مشروع نقوم به يجب أن يأخذ بعين الاعتبار احترام الطبيعة، ولهذا يجب أن يدرس كل مشروع يستهدف استثمار البيئة بواسطة المختصين وفريق من الباحثين في الفروع الأساسية التي تهتم بدراسة البيئة الطبيعية، حتى يقرروا معاً التغييرات المتوقع حدوثها عندما يتم المشروع، فيعملوا معاً على التخفيف من التأثيرات السلبية المحتملة، ويجب أن تظل الصلة بين المختصين والباحثين قائمة لمعالجة ما قد يظهر من مشكلات جديدة.
6. تنمية الوعي البيئي: تحتاج البشرية إلى أخلاق اجتماعية عصرية ترتبط باحترام البيئة، ولا يمكن أن نصل إلى هذه الأخلاق إلا بعد توعية حيوية توضح للإنسان مدى ارتباطه بالبيئة و تعلمه أ، حقوقه في البيئة يقابلها دائماً واجبات نحو البيئة، فليست هناك حقوق دون واجبات.
وأخيراً مما تقدم يتبين أن هناك علاقة اعتمادية داخلية بين الإنسان وبيئته فهو يتأثر ويؤثر عليها وعليه يبدو جلياً أن مصلحة الإنسان الفرد أو المجموعة تكمن في تواجده ضمن بيئة سليمة لكي يستمر في حياة صحية سليمة. 


 فرقدعبدالله الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

التلوث البيئي واثره على الفرد

http://www.zshare.net/download/71273383b49b9d17/


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

*مخاطر التلوث* *البيئي والنفايات الصلبة ..؟؟*
http://www.edleb.net/modules.php?name=News&new_topic=1http://www.edleb.net/modules.php?name=News&new_topic=1


لا يختلف اثنان على أن تزايد الاهتمام بظاهرة "التلوث البيئي" التي باتت تؤثر تأثيراً مباشراً على جميع جوانب حياة الإنسان، الصحية منها والاقتصادية والتنموية بشكل عام، وذلك بسبب ما يشكله التلوث البيئي على اختلاف أشكاله من خطر مباشر أو غير مباشر يتمثل في تلوث الماء والهواء والتربة، والتأثير السلبي للضجيج وما يترتب على هذا كله من ضرر على الإنسان، والنباتات والحيوانات أيضاً، ومن إخلال بعناصر التوازن البيئي على الأرض التي استخلف الله الإنسان فيها ودعاه إلى عمارتها والمحافظة عليها. ​


ومن المؤسف أننا نلاحظ أن التلوث البيئي في مدننا الكبرى وخاصة الصناعية منها في سوريا يزداد سنة بعد أخرى، وذلك كلما ازداد عدد السكان، وبالتالي عدد وسائل النقل، والمصانع ومنشآت المرافق العامة وغيرها من مصادر التلوث الأخرى، لذلك فقد بات من الضروري أن تبذل الأجهزة المعنية جهوداً لمراقبة جودة الهواء والماء والتربة، والسعي إلى الزام الجميع تطبيق الأنظمة والقوانين البيئية المعتمدة في سوريا ومن المعروف أن السبب الرئيس وراء ظاهرة التلوث البيئي هو إساءة استخدام الموارد الطبيعية بشكل يؤدي إلى تزايد الفجوة بين أساليب الحياة العصرية بمنجزاتها التقنية المعقدة، وبين مكونات النظام البيئي
ومع هذا، فإن تعقد الحياة، وضعف الوعي البيئي، وعدم وجود برامج شاملة ودائمة للاستفادة من المخلفات والنفايات بطرق علمية، وما يضاف للبيئة يومياً من ملوثات الهواء والماء والتربة من مخلفات وسائل النقل والمصانع، والتلوث الإشعاعي، والتلوث الكيميائي والتلوث الصوتي والضوئي وغيرها، تسبب العديد من الأضرار والمشكلات التي قد لا يمكن تقدير خطورتها الآن ..
التلوث البيئي الذي بدأ منذ عقود.. بدأ في سورية منذ عقدين تقريباً أمام التوسع الصناعي واستخدام المواد الكيماوية من أصبغة ومواد أولية ونواتجها..واستخدام الأسمدة في عملية التوسع الزراعي..
ظهرت المشاكل البيئية وصدرت القوانين والتعليمات التي تنظم وتحدّ من تلوث بيئي خطر بدت أخطاره تظهر على الملأ. ومع ذلك مازالت الحياة البيئية في سورية في تراجع واضح.. وبرغم الاهتمام الرسمي وخاصة الإعلامي. ولعل أكثر هذه النفايات البيئية خطراً هي (النفايات الصلبة). 
لماذا لا تقام ندوات ودورات تعليمية وتدريبية تهدف إلى تأهيل الكوادر المناسبة في المؤسسات الخدمية لدراسة المشاريع الصناعية المقدمة إلى مديرياتها وكيفية تقديم المساعدة والخبرات لأصحاب هذه المشاريع بما يخص الشأن البيئي..؟؟ 
النفايات الصلبة هي من أخطر نواتج الصناعة المدمرة للبيئة إذا لم يتم التعامل معها بشكل مدروس وتقني لإبعاد تأثيرها السلبي على حياتنا..
في الماضي كنا نتخلص منها بشكل عشوائي بنقلها إلى أماكن بعيدة عن التجمع السكاني. ومع ازدياد كمياتها بسبب التوسع الصناعي مؤخراً أصبحت ترمى بالقرب من المدن وسكانها، وتسبب في تلوث المياه السطحية والجوفية بسبب رشحها في التربة. و لابد من خطة مدروسة لمعالجة هذه النفايات الصلبة.
منها (مقالب نظامية وصحية)لحفظ هذه النفايات.كما هناك طُرق جديدة لمعالجتها، وذلك بتحويلها إلى محسنات للتربة وهي بديل عن الأسمدة الكيمائية التي هي ذات مشاكل مع البيئة أيضاً.. والمحسنات سماد بديل من هذه النفايات. كما يمكن تحويلها إلى (غاز حيوي) مصدر للطاقة. وثمة أسلوب آخر هو ترميدها بأفران مدروسة من الناحية الفنية والغازات الناتجة من الترميد تعالج لكي لا تلوث الهواء.
وفي سورية النوع الناتج من النفايات الصلبة هو نفايات عضوية يُفضل تحويلها إلى أسمدة.والترميد يأتي في المرحلة الأخيرة حين تكون الأحجام الناتجة ضخمة جداً، مثل الدول الصناعية الكبرى.ومعظم دول العالم تحوّل النفايات الصلبة إلى محسنات تربة، وهي بذلك تضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد كما يقولون.
صرخة للتنبيه..انتبهوا فالخطر مازال داخل دائرة الضوء والسيطرة عليه ممكنة..
الهدف من إقامة مثل هذه الدورات هو تأمين العلوم اللازمة للمهندسين لدراسة التقييم الصحيح لمنشآت معالجة النفايات الصلبة في تجمعات المحافظات والمدن السورية.. وننبّه إلى دور الإعلام في تعريف الناس بمواضيع البيئة والحفاظ عليها أمام عصر اتسم بدمار البيئة للأسف..وبلادنا مازالت، مقارنة مع باقي دول العالم، في موضع بيئي جيد ويمكن الحفاظ عليها إذا سلكنا سلوك الاستعداد والمعالجة.
في الختام، يهمني ان اؤكد انني لست بصدد سرد جميع جوانب المشكلة البيئية التي بات جلياً ان عدداً من مدننا الكبرى اصبح يعاني منها، كما انني لست بصدد استقصاء كل الحلول لهذه المشكلة، وانما جل ما ارمي اليه هو لفت النظر الى تفاقم هذه المشكلة، والتأكيد والتشديد على ضرورة مراقبة جودة عناصر البيئة عموماً، والهواء خصوصاً، في مدننا، واهمية الالتزام بالانظمة والقوانين البيئية في سوريا حتى لا يصل التلوث البيئي الى حدود تصعب بعدها السيطرة عليه ولكي تبقى مدننا نظيفة نقية البيئة اذ هذا هو واحد من اهم الاهداف التي نسعى إليها. ​ 


لتحميل الملف اضغط الرابط ​http://www.zshare.net/download/7127360713411e3f/


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

http://www.zshare.net/download/7127360713411e3f/


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

التلوث البترولي​


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
يكاد لايمر يوم ال ونسمعخبرا يتعلق بالبترول فقد اصبح ومشتقاته من الموارد الاساسيه التي يحتاجها كل انسانلتسيير امور الحياه ولن يكن الانسانيعلم قبل نصف قرن بان الماده الكريهه الرائحهسوف تكون مصدر للعديد من المواد التي نستعملها
وقد عرف الانسان زيت النفط الخامالذي كان يتسرب الي سطح الارض منذ الالاف السنين فسكان مابين النهرين استعملواالاسفلت في بناء وطلاء الفن وتعبيد الطرق واستخدمه المصريون القدماء في تحنيطموتاهم كما استخدمه هنود امريكا والصنيون في معالجه مرضاهم واضاءه منازلهم وام ينتجزيت البترول كماده تجاريه الابعد اكتشاف اولبئر عام 1859م في ولايه بنسلفانيابالولايات المتحده الامريكيه.
والبترول او النفط الخام ليس له فائده تذكر فيالحاله التي تستخرج فيها من جوف الارض فهو يحتاج الي عمليات متعدده تؤديلفصل مكوناتعديده منه لكلامنها استعمالات لاغراض معينه.
ويستحوذ التلوث البترولي علي اهتامشعبي كبير وذلك لانه يكون ظاهرا للعيان حيث من الممكن رؤيته مباشره علي الشواطياوبطريقه غير مباشره من خلال مشاهدته علي شاشه التلفزيون او غيرها من وسائل الاعلامكلما كانت هناك حادثه بارزه او مثيره.
والمواد البتروليه كملوث لمياه البحروالمحيطات تاتي في مقدمه الملوثات من حيث الاثر الخطير الذي تفرضه علي البيئهالبحريه والانسان حتى انه اصبح يطلق علي البترول كملوث اسم الموت الاسود .
ويتسبب البترول في تلوث البيئه البحريه بعده طرق فهناك ما ينساب من الموادالبتروليه الي مياه البحر والمحيطات نتيجه لحوادث ناقلات البترول ولازالت حادثهالناقله torrey canyon وغرقها بالقرب من الشواطي الجنوبيه الغربيه لبريطانيا مثاليهفي الاذهان .
كما ان هناك عمليات التسرب اليوميه من السف ومعامل التكرير المقامهعلي الشواطي ومن الصناعات البتروكيميائيه ومن آبار البترول الشاطيئيه وما يتسرب اليالي مياه البحر خلال عمليات التنقيب والخفر في قاع البحر لا ستخراج البترول.
وقدظهرت مشكله التلوث البحري بالبترول بطبيعه الحال مع التطور الكبير الذي حدث فيتعدين البترول وفي نقله عبر البحار والحيطات وفي عمليات تكريره وصناعته والزيادهالكبيره في استخدام زيوت التشحيم ويكفي ان نذكر بان جمله الانتاج العالمي منالبترول في مطلع القرن العشرين كانت لا تتجاوز 20 مليون طن سنويا ثم قفزت بعد ذلكالي 2549 طن عام 1972م كما ان النقل البحري للبترول ومشتقاته قد نما نموا كبيرا حتىان جمله البترول المنقول بلغت حوالي 700 مليون طن عام 1976م بل ان البترول اصبحالان يمثل اهم السلع المنقوله عبر البحار وبحيث يمثل وحده حوالي نصف الحجم الكليللنقل البحري.
وتختلف التقديرات حول كميه الملوثات البحريه التي تصرف او تصبسنويا الي البحار والمحيطات
لكن يمكن ان نعتمد علي احد التقديرات التي تضعهابما يتراوح بين 5_10 مليون طن .
ويتضح من ذلك مدى ضخامه مايصرف الي البحر سنويامن ملوثات بتروليه وبلا شك فان ذلك يمثل خطرا كبيرا علي البيئه البحريه والانسانسواء بطريقه مباشره او غير مباشر​ 
تلوث النفط​ 
تعتبر البحار والمحيطات الثروة الطبيعية الكبرى في حياةالبشرية لا سيما أنها تغطي ما يزيد عن ثلثي مساحة الكرة الأرضية تقريباً ، حيث أنلها استخدامات مختلفة كثيرة ومتنوعة تتضمن الاستخدامات التقليدية مثل إنتاج الأغذيةومصادر الطاقة .​ 
ويعتبر النفط من أهم مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة على المستوىالعالمي في الوقت الحاضر ، بالإضافة إلى دخوله في كثير من الصناعات البتروكيميائيةومع ازدياد الاحتياج العالمي للبترول زادت عمليات التنقيب عنه سواء في اليابسة أوفي المناطق البحرية كما زادت حركة نقل خاماته من أماكن الإنتاج إلى مواقعالاستهلاك.​ 
إن تلوث مياه البحار بالنفط هو من أخطر الملوثات وأكثرها شيوعاً، والمشاكل المتعلقة به ظهرت منذ اكتشافه وامتدت خلال جميع مراحل الإنتاج والنقلوالتكرير والتصنيع والتخزين والتسويق وحتى التخلص من المنتجات المستعملة .​ 
أدت الزيادة المستمرة في كل من هذه الأنشطة إلى ظهور كميات متزايدة منالملوثات النفطية بمياه الشواطئ والبحار والمحيطات وقد ثبت أن مياه البحاروالمحيطات تستهدف بالتلوث بعدة ملايين من الأطنان من النفط كل عام ، خاصة وأن معظمالمصانع والمصافي البتروكيميائية مقامة بمحاذاة الشواطئ الأمر الذي بات يهدد وينذربمشاكل بيئية خطيرة قد تؤثر على التوازن البيئي في البحر واليابسة على حد سواء .يصعب التحكم في التلوث البحري أو منع انتشاره حيث أنه خطر عائم ومتحرك يتحكم فيهاتجاه الرياح وعوامل المد والجزر وشدة الأمواج وبذلك تصعب السيطرة عليه كذلك فإنملوثات منطقة ما تنتقل بعد فترة إلى مناطق أخرى إما مباشرة أو بطريق غير مباشر عنطريق الأسماك الملوثة.​ 
وفي الوطن العربي أصبحت مشكلة تلوث الشواطئ والبحارخطرا داهماً على النشاط البشري والاقتصادي يؤرق المهتمين بشئون البيئة حيث أن أكثرمن نصف السكان العرب يعيشون على امتداد المناطق الساحلية والبحرية وهم بذلك يعتمدونعلى مياه البحر في مجالات السياحة والاصطياف وتحلية مياه البحر نتيجة لندرة المياهالعذبة بالإضافة إلى استخدام البحر كمصدر للغذاء واستخراج المعادن ، وإن البحارالمطل عليها الوطن العربي (البحر المتوسط، البحر الأحمر، الخليج العربي) تعتبر منأكثر البحار تلوثاً وذلك لأنها بحار شبه مغلقة حيث أن مياهها لا تتجدد إلا بعدحوالي مائة سنة أو يزيد بالإضافة إلى كثافة حركة الملاحة واستخدام هذه البحاركمستودعات للملوثات الأخرى مثل القمامة ومياه الصرف الصحي .​ 
نظرة على مكونات النفط :ـ​ 
يمكن تقسيم المواد النفطية إلى عدة مجموعات تبعاً لتركيبهاالكيميائي :-​ 
المركبات البرافينية :​ 
وهى مركبات هيدروكربونية مشبعةقليلة النشاط مثل الميثان والبروبان والبيتان وهى غازات في درجة الحرارة العاديةأما البرافينات كبيرة الجزيئات فهي مواد شمعية صلبة مثل شمع البرافين .​ 
المركبات الحلقية :​ 
حيث توجد نوعان من هذه المركبات :​ 
* النفثينات : وهي مركبات هيدروكربونية حلقية مشبعة ومن أمثلة ذلك البنتان الحلقي (5ذرات كربون) والهكسان الحلقي (6 ذرات كربون) وهما سوائل في درجة الحرارة العادية.​ 
*المركبات الأروماتية (العطرية) : وهي مركبات هيدروكربونية حلقية توجد بهاروابط ثنائية وتتصف بصفاتها الأروماتية التي تميزها عن عناصرها وتستخدم بعد فصلهافي الصناعات البتر وكيماوية لتحضير عدد كبير من المواد ومن أمثلة هذه المركباتالبنزين (ألب نزول) والنفتالين .​ 
المركبات الأوليفينية :​ 
وهي موادهيدروكربونية غير مشبعة يتم تكوينها بعمليات تحويلية كيميائية وتتصف هذه المركباتبنشاطها الكيميائي وبذلك فإن لها أهمية خاصة في صناعة البتروكيماويات ومن أمثلتهاالإثيلين والبروبلين والبيوتيلين .​ 
مركبات أخرى :​ 
تحتوي بعض أنواعالنفط على مركبات أخرى خلاف الهيدروكربونات بأنواعها حيث قد تحتوي جزيئاتها علىذرات عناصر أخرى مثل الأكسجين أو النتروجين أو الكبريت وهي لا يزيد عادة عن 5% منوزن الخام كما تحتوي على بعض الفلزات كالنيكل أو الفانيديوم بتراكيز منخفضة​ 
التلوث بمنتجات ومخلفات البترول
ما هـــــــــو التلوث:
التلوث في أبسط تعريفاته, هو إطلاق عناصر أو مركبات أو مخاليط غازية أو سائلة أو صلبة, إلى عناصر البيئة, التي هي الهواء و الماء والتربة, مما يسبب تغييراً في وجود هذه العناصر0
ظاهرة التلوث تمثل اليوم واحدة من أكبر مشاكل هذا العصر, ومن أكثرها خطراً على مستقبل الحياة على هذا الكوكب0
وتلوث البيئة أصبح نحس بها جميعاً, فلم تعد البيئة قادرة على تجديد مواردها الطبيعية, واختل التوازن بين عناصرها المختلفة, ولم تعد هذه العناصر قادرة على تحليل مخلفات الإنسان, أو استهلاك النفايات الناتجة من نشاطاته المختلفة, وأصبح جو المدن ملوثاً بالدخان المتصاعد من عادم السيارات, وبالغازات المتصاعدة من مداخن المصانع ومحطات القوى, والتربة الزراعية قد تلوثت نتيجة الاستعمال المكثف للمخصبات الزراعية والمبيدات الحشرية, وحتى أجسام الكائنات الحية لم تخل من هذا التلوث, فكثير منه يختزن في أنسجته الحية نسبة ما من بعض الفلزات الثقيلة 
ولم تسلم المجاري المائية من هذا التلوث, فمياه الأنهار والبحيرات في كثير من الأماكن أصبحت في حالة يرثى لها نتيجة ما يلقى فيها من مخلفات الصناعة ومن فضلات الإنسان, كما أصاب التلوث البحيرات المقفلة والبحار المفتوحة على السواء 
فالتلوث بمخلفات البترول نشاهدها اليوم في كل مكان, فهي تلوث مياه كثير من المصايف, وتلوث رمال شواطئ كثير من المدن الساحلية ويختلط بعض هذه المخالفات السوداء بالرمال الناعمة فتفسد جمالها 
ولا يقتصر التلوث على مناطق بعينها, فالغلاف الجوى متصل, وتدور فيه الموادالملوثة من مكان لآخر, والبحار مفتوحة وتنتقل منها المواد الملوثة بحرية تامة معتيارات المياه, وبذلك قد ينتقل التلوث من بلد ما إلى بلاد أخرى لا دخل لها فيه, وحتى الطعام الملوث قد ينتقل من دولة إلى أخرى, وقد تنقل التيارات الهوائية والطيورالمواد المشعة من مناطق التجارب النووية إلى أماكن أخرى بعيدة, ويتبين من كل ذلك أنالبيئة متصلة وتكون وحدة واحدة بالنسبة للإنسان0
ولقد أهمل الإنسان كثيراً في حق نفسه وانشغل تماماً بتبرير احتاجته ومتطلباته, وجرى وراء التكنولوجيا الحديثة بكل قواه دون أن يفطن إلى أنه قد تسبب في الإخلال بالتوازن الطبيعي للبيئة المحيطة به, فساعد بذلك على تلوث الماء والهواء, وأفسد التربة الزراعية, وقضى في بعض الأحيان على مظاهر الحياة في كثير من الأماكن 
وقد أحس كثير من الهيئات بخطورة الحالة التي وصل إليها تلوث البيئة اليوم, ورأت فيه خطراً داهماً على الإنسان وعلى جميع الكائنات الحية الأخرى, وأنه سيؤدى إلى حدوث بعض التغيرات الحادة في طبيعة البيئة المحيطة بنا إذا استمر على هذا المنوال, وإننا أن لم نتخذ موقفا جاداً حيال قضية التلوث فقد لا نستطيع بعد ذلك أن نفعل شيئاً حيال هذا الخطر الذي يحوم حولنا في كل مكان​ 
وقد صدق من قال " إن الإنسان بدأ حياته على الأرض وهو يحاول أن يحمى نفسه من أهوال الطبيعة, وانتهى به الأمر بعد آلاف السنين وهو يحاول أن يحمى الطبيعة من نفس​ 
تؤدي حوادث تسرب النفط إلى البحر إلى نقص كبير في كمية ونوعية المواد الغذائية التي ينتجها البحر والتي تساهم بدرجة كبيرة في تغذية الإنسان. وفيما يلي عرض موجز حول أهم ما جاء في الدراسات التي أنجزت حول تأثير التلوث على المصادر المختلفة للثروة البحرية.​ 
تأثير التلوث النفطي على عمليات الصيد والأسماك:​ 
من مظاهر تأثير التلوث النفطي انخفاض إنتاجية المصائد الذي يعزى إلى انخفاض في العمليات الحيوية كالنمو أو قد يعود إلى عزوف الناس عن شراء الأسماك خوفا من أخطار التلوث، أو أن الصيادين أنفسهم يتوقفون عن الصيد في المناطق الملوثة خشية تلف معداتهم مما يزيد في النقص الغذائي، كما حدث في خليج تاروت السعودي عندما تسرب حوالي 100000 برميل من النفط عندما حصل انفجار في أنابيب النفط سنة 1970 مما أدى إلى عدم تناول الأسماك لرداءة طعمها لفترة ستة أسابيع مما عرقل عمليات الصيد لفترة ثلاثة اشهر تقريبا. بالرغم من الكميات الكبيرة من النفط التي تدخل العمود المائي عند حدوث تسرب نفطي إلا انه لا يوجد أية إشارة سابقة عن حدوث نفوق واسع بين الأسماك السطحية نتيجة النفط الخام الثقيل، كما أن الأسماك تختلف عن الطيور في كون جسمها مغطى بطبقة مخاطية لزجة لا يمكن للنفط الالتصاق بها. ولعل قدرة الأسماك على تحاشي المناطق الملوثة بالهجرة منها يؤدي إلى تقليل حالات النفوق. في حين بيض ويرقات العديد من الأسماك والتي تمثل العديد من الأنواع التجارية(كالسردين) طافية على سطح البحر أو تقطن الطبقات العليا منه فإنها تكون معرضة لتأثير النفط المتسرب وستعاني من حالات النفوق الكبيرة كما يحدث عند اقترابها من مداخل محطات القوى المنتشرة على سواحل الخليج.​ 
تأثير التلوث النفطي على الهائمات النباتية والطحالب:
تعتبر الهائمات النباتية المسؤول الأول عن تثبيت الطاقة في البيئة البحرية (بوساطة عملية التركيب الضوئي) وهذه الهائمات تتغذى عليها الحيوانات البحرية بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة. وقد أظهرت الدراسات الحديثة قياس تراكيز النفط الخام اللازمة لحدوث حالات النفوق ووجد أن التركيز الذي يؤدي إلى النفوق يتراوح بين 0.0001-1 مليلتر/لتر أما تأثير التلوث النفطي فهو اقل من الأحياء الأخرى بسبب قدرتها على استرجاع قابلية نموها بعد فترة من الزمن وإضافة فروع جديدة بالقرب من قواعد الفروع القديمة.​ 
التأثير على الرخويات:
تعاني الرخويات(كالمحار) من حالات نفوق هائلة عند حدوث حالات تسرب للنفط ووصوله إلى منطقة الساحل وحادث انسكاب زيت الديزل قرب شواطئ كاليفورنيا والذي أدى إلى قتل أعداد هائلة من المحار خير دليل على ذلك. كما لوحظ من الدراسات أن تراكيز النفط المؤثرة جدا على عملية الإخصاب تراوحت بين واحد إلى ألف جزء بالمليون، ولوحظ أيضا انخفاض في قابلية وكفاءة هذه الأحياء البحرية على السباحة.
التأثير على القشريات:
إن مجموعة القشريات( كالروبيان والسرطان) ليست تحت تأثير مباشر مع الملوثات النفطية المتسربة كسابقتها (الحيوانات الرخوية والقشريات الثابتة غير المتحركة) لأن هذه المجموعة لها القابلية على الحركة مما يجعلها اكثر قدرة على تحاشي التعرض للتراكيز العالية من النفط عدا صغارها ويرقاتها وبيضها التي لا تستطيع الفرار مما يؤدي إلى حالات نفوق كبيرة.​ 
التأثير على الأحياء البحرية الأخرى:
تعتبر شوكيات الجلد وخيار البحر من أكثر الأحياء حساسية وتأثرا بالنفط المتسرب وأسباب التلوث الأخرى، إذ لوحظ اختفاؤها أو انقراضها من بيئات تعرضت لحوادث التلوث النفطي. وفي المنطقة البحرية للخليج حدثت حالات كثيرة جدا من النفوق في الأحياء البحرية أثناء فترة تشكيل بقعة زيت نوروز وبقعة النفط من الكويت وبصورة خاصة الحيوانات الفقرية التي تتنفس كالأفاعي والسلاحف والدلافين وقد وجد أن الكثير منها يصعد إلى الشاطئ لتموت هناك بعد إصابتها بضيق في التنفس وبالتهابات جلدية ونزف داخلي.​ 
تأثير التلوث النفطي على الطيور:
تعتبر هذه المجموعة من اكثر المجاميع البحرية تأثرا بالتلوث النفطي، إذ لوحظ انقراض أنواع عديدة منها من البيئة التي تتعرض طويلا لأخطار التلوث وخير مثال ما حصل على الشواطئ السعودية نتيجة حرب 1991 حيث نفق العديد من الطيور نتيجة بقعة الزيت التي امتدت على تلك السواحل.كما وتكون مواطن الطيور واعشاشها في الجزر المتناثرة (مثال جزيرة كبر في الكويت) والتي يغلف النفط شواطئها لفترات طويلة أكثر تضررا من غيرها. التلوث النفطي في البيئة البحرية​ 
أساليب وطرق مكافحة التلوث النفطي​ 
إن الأسلوبالأمثل لمعالجة التلوث النفطي للبيئة الساحلية والبحرية يختلف من منطقة إلى أخرىومن شهر إلى آخر ويعتمد على عوامل كثيرة ومتشابكة كما أنه يمكن في بعض الحالاتالاستعانة بأكثر من طريقة أو أسلوب لمكافحة التلوث النفطي في النطاق الساحلي أوالبحري وهناك طرق كثيرة لمعالجة التسريبات والبقع النفطية والتي تقوم على تركها علىحالها إذا حصلت في عرض البحر أو احتواؤها أو إزالتها أو تشتيتها أو حرقها
. 
وفيما يلي نبين أهم الطرق والأساليب المتبعة في مكافحة التلوث النفطي : 
1 - طريقة إقامة الحواجز العائمة فوق سطح الماء باستخدام أجهزة خاصة مع الاستعانةبالجرافات والكانسات لحصر بقع الزيت العائمة ومنع انتشارها فهي تساعد على زيادة سمكطبقة الزيت وتقلل المساحة التي تغطيها وبذلك يمكن امتصاصه تدريجياً وشفطه بواسطةمضخات إلى خزانات على الشاطئ أو على ظهر السفن ثم إعادة فصل النفط من الماء. وهذهالتقنية تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً تتعرض أثناءه البقع النفطية لعوامل المناخ والتياراتالبحرية حيث تتشتت وتتحطم بفعل الضوء مما يزيد صعوبة عملية المكافحة . 
2- طريقةإحراق طبقة الزيت باللهب بعد حصرها وإضرام النيران فيها بالرغم من أنها ليست صالحةفي جميع الأحوال ولا يستحب استخدامها لخطورتها على البيئة فهي تلوث الهواء وتسببضرراً بالغاً لكثير من الكائنات الحية . 
3 -الطريقة الكيميائية برش أنواع معينةمن المذيبات والمنظفات الصناعية والمساحيق عالية الكثافة أو بعض الرمال الناعمة علىسطح البقع النفطية في البحار الملوثة للالتصاق بها لتحولها بعد تفتيتها إلى ما يشبهالمستحلب فينتشر في الماء ويذوب فيه أو يتسرب إلى القاع نتيجة ارتفاع كثافته ويعتبرهذا علاجاً ظاهرياً للمشكلة لأن هذه الطريقة تتطلب كميات كبيرة من المنظفاتوالمذيبات تساوي أحياناً كمية البترول المراد التخلص منه وكذلك فإن استخدام القدرالكبير من المنظفات الصناعية يضيف الكثير من التلوث العام لمياه البحر والبيئة ولأنوصول المواد المستخدمة في التنظيف وجزئيات النفط بعد تفتيتها إلى قاع البحر يسببإبادة الأسماك والديدان والقواقع الرمل التي تعيش فيها وبذلك تعتبر هذه الطريقةزيادة في تعقيد مشكلة التلوث وليس حلاً نهائياً لها . 
4 -رش مواد ماصة علىالبقع النفطية حتى تتشبع بالنفط ثم استعادته منها . 
5 -طريقة المعالجة الطبيعية ( البيولوجية )التي تستخدم أنواعاً من البكتريا في مقدورها استخلاص الملوثات التيارتبطت بالتربة أو الماء ويتعذر جرفها بعيداً أو فصلها كما أن بإمكانها تحويل مادةكيماوية مؤذية إلى مادة غير مؤذية وحتى مفيدة والبكتريا القادرة على تجزئة العديدمن الملوثات موجودة في التربة والماء وتقوم بهذه التجزئة عبر ما يدعى بالمعالجةالبيولوجية وفي مجال مكافحة التلوث النفطي تقوم البكتريا بتحليل الموادالهيدروكربونية من مخلفات الزيوت النفطية إلى جزئيات أقل وزناً وتركيباً وأدنىخطراً لسهولة ذوبانها في الماء مما يحولها من مواد خطرة أكثر ضرراً إلى مواد ذائبةأدنى خطراً وأقل تلوثاً لكن أعدادها القليلة طبيعياً تجعلها أقل كفاءة في معالجةالتلوث. 
6 -ضرورة الحصول على تصاريح خاصة لإلقاء النفايات النفطية مع وجوبإعلام برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة بكافة هذه الأذونات .أدى التطور التكنولوجي الذيواكب صناعة النفط إلى بروز طرق حديثة لمعالجة مخلفات الحفر البري وخاصة الوحل وذلكبجمع المخلفات ومزجها بمواد تعمل على تثبيتها كيميائياً وفيزيائياً مما يقلل منآثارها. 
7 - التشدد في مراقبة السفن التي تزور الموانئ كما اقترحت المفوضيةالأوربية والتعامل بقسوة مع السفن التي لا تستوفي مقاييس السلامة وتعتزم المفوضيةمنع السفن التي يزيد عمرها عن15 سنة من دخول موانئ بلدان الاتحاد الأوربي إذااحتجزت أكثر من مرتين في سنتين متتاليتين وتخطط المفوضية لنشر لائحة سوداء بهذهالسفن كل ستة أشهر واستنكرت الاستعمال الواسع للأعلام الأجنبية على ناقلات النفطالتي تستأجرها شركات أوربية لأسباب ضريبية. 
8 - أما في منطقة البحر الأحمر وخليجعدن فقد وافقت عام 1982 ستة من دول المنطقة على الاتفاقية الإقليمية لحماية بيئةالبحر الأحمر وخليج عدن وعلى بروتوكول مكافحة التلوث بالنفط وفي عام 1995 أعلن عنقيام الهيئة الإقليمية للمحافظة على بيئة البحر الأحمر وخليج عدن وفي عام 1998 تمالتوقيع على وثيقة لتنفيذ برنامج العمل الاستراتيجي للبحر الأحمر وخليج عدن . 
بعد أن تعرفنا على المشكلة من جوانبها العديدة نخلص إلىالقول أن هناك قضية كبرى ألا وهي البعد الاقتصادي لاحتساب خط الاتجاه العام لمعدلتلوث المياه ؛حيث أن العلاقة مؤكدة بين متغير معدلات تركز الأملاح في المياهالموجهة لمحطات التحلية من جهة ومتغير تكلفة إنتاج وحدة المياه المحلاة الأمر الذييمس تحديات مالية متمثلة في عبء الميزانية العامة للدولة في جانبها المتعلقبالإنفاق على خدمات هذا المرفق الحيوي ناهيك عن تلوث مياه البحر الأحمر بمركباتكيماوية ذات تركيزات سمية مصدرها التنمية الصناعية يمكن أن تقضي على الحياة المائيةبرمتها . 
وفي ظل وجود أجهزة رسمية معنية بتتبع مستويات التلوث في المجالاتالمختلفة في كافة الدول المطلة على البحر الأحمر وكذلك وجود جمعيات فاعلة للمهندسينوالبيئيين الخليجيين يمكن تبني فكرة تشكيل فريق يتكون من كافة الدول المطلة علىالخليج العربي يعنى برصد معدلات الأملاح والمركبات الكيميائية في المياه الإقليميةلكل دولة من دول المجلس بصفة دورية وصولاً لمراقبة تطور تركزها في مياه التي تطلعليها تلك الدول للتغلب على إشكاليات البيانات في هذا الجانب ومما لاشك فيه أنإتاحة النتائج المجمعة ستتيح مشاهدات كثيرة غاية في الأهمية وأهميتها ستتضح بعدتوظيف البرامج الإحصائية التي ستتيح للدارسين فرصة الحصول على الكثير من النتائجالتي لن يقبل بعدها أي تأويل كالوصول لمتوسط الأملاح وغيرها من مركبات كيماوية فيالمياه والمتوسط في كل موقع وإسهام كل قطر في تدهور نوعية الماء. 
وأخيراً يجبأن يتغير اعتقادنا بأن مياه البحار والمحيطات هي سلة المهملات الطبيعية التي يمكنأن نلقي فيها بكل أنواع المخلفات خصوصاً بزيت النفط الذي يحوي الكثير من المركباتالعضوية التي يختلف أثرها من حالة إلى أخرى وتتجمع هذه المواد والهيدروكربونات فيبعض الأنسجة الحية مثل الأنسجة الدهنية وأنسجة الكبد والبنكرياس وبعض أنسجة الأعصابفالمسؤولية خاصة وعامة فعلى كل فرد أن يعي دوره وعلى الحكومات أن تعي مسؤولياتها​ 
الأضرار الناتجة عن تلوث المياه بزيت النفط​ 
إن مايسببه تسرب النفط من أثر على البيئة ناتج عن تطوير وصيانة مرافق التحميل والتفريغعلى الشواطئ أكثر ما يكون ناتجاً عن وسيلة النقل ذاتها وسواء كان الميناء يخدممصفاة أو خط أنابيب فإن خطر تسرب النفط قائماً أثناء نقل النفط من الناقلة إلىالمنشأة على الشاطئ. 
وفيما يلي أهم الأضرار والنتائج المترتبة على تسرب النفط : 
-1 التأثير على النظم البيئية البرية والبحرية حيث يحتوي زيت النفط على العديدمن المواد العضوية الكثير منها يعتبر ساماً للكائنات الحية ومن أخطر تلك المركباتمركب البنزوبيرين وهو من الهيدروكربونات المسببة للسرطان ويؤدي إلى موت الكائناتالحية المائية وتتصاعد الكثير من الأبخرة من بقع الزيت وتقوم التيارات الهوائيةبدفع هذه الأبخرة بعيداً من الموضع الذي تلوث بالنفط إلى الأماكن السكنية علىالشواطئ والمناطق الساحلية بواسطة الهواء الذي أصبح مشبعاً بها إلى درجة كبيرةوبتركيز عال فوق المقبول مما يؤثر على النظام البيئي البري والبحري . 
-2 ونظراًلأن كثافة النفط أقل من كثافة الماء فهو يطفو على سطحه مكوناً طبقة رقيقة عازلة بينالماء والهواء الجوي وهذه الطبقة تنتشر فوق مساحة كبيرة من سطح الماء ( اللترالواحد من النفط المتسرب في البحر يغطي بانتشاره مساحة تزيد عن 4000متر مربع منالمياه السطحية )حيث تمنع هذه الطبقة التبادل الغازي بين الهواء والماء فتمنع ذوبانالأوكسجين في مياه البحر مما يؤثر على التوازن الغازي ويتوقف انتشار النفط علىالمياه السطحية على عوامل عديدة منها طبيعة النفط والرياح السائدة.والأمواجوالتيارات البحرية وقوتها . كما تتوقف مدة دوام النفط الذي يغطي الشواطئ على خصائصهالتكوينية وطبيعة الشواطئ . 
-3 تعقد أحياناً الأحوال البحرية والجوية عملياتالتنظيف فيمتزج النفط الخام المتسرب بماء البحر متحولاً إلى مستحلب كالشكولاتهيحتوي نسبة ماء 10% كما حصل أثناء تسرب النفط الخام من الناقلة (أموكوكاديز ) فأصبحالماء أكثر لزوجة والتلوث أربعة أضعاف من حجم النفط الخام. 
فأثناء هيجان البحرتختلط بقعة الزيت بماء تحتها ويتكون نوع جديد من المستحلبات تظهر على هيئة رغوةسميكة فوق بقعة الزيت يصعب التخلص منها وتغطي مساحات واسعة تصل مئات الكيلومترات.ويختلط المستحلب بالماء الأكثر عمقاً ويركز الملوثات الأخرى كالمبيدات وبقاياالمنظفات الصناعية والعناصر الثقيلة والمركبات الهيدروكربونية كما يقوم المستحلببامتصاص بعض العناصر الثقيلة مثل ( الزئبق – الرصاص – الكادميوم ) من مياه البحرويزداد تركيز هذه العناصر في المنطقة المحيطة فتزيد من الآثار السامة في المنطقةفيموت بعض الكائنات الحية وتهلك اليرقات والبويضات مما يؤدي إلى هلاك الحياةالبحرية إما جوعاً أو تسمماً. 
-4 قد يمتد التلوث الناتج عن بقعة الزيت ليشملقاع البحر فبعد انطلاق المواد الطيارة وتكون المستحلب تبقى الأجزاء الثقيلة غيرالقابلة للتطاير والذوبان طافية فوق الماء مدة ما وتتحول تدريجياً إلى كتل صغيرةسوداء تعرف باسم كرات القار التي تنتج بفعل أكسدة بقايا الزيت الثقيل مع أكسجينالهواء وبواسطة بعض العوامل الميكروبيولوجية الأخرى . 
وتحتوي كرات القار علىمواد الهيدروكربونية والمركبات العضوية والمواد الإسفلتية وتحمل تيارات الماءالكرات لتنشرها في كل مكان ويتحول بعضها بمرور الزمن إلى رواسب ثقيلة تنزل إلى قاعالبحر ( نسبة الكرات السوداء في مياه البحر المتوسط 10 مليجرامات في المتر المربعوقد قدرت كمية هذه الكرات السوداء فوق سطح الأطلسي الشمالي حوالي /13864/ طن عام 1977 وزادت عام 1980إلى /18820/ طن . 
والنظم الإيكولوجية الساحلية أكثر تعرضاَللمخاطر لأن أثر التسرب النفطي أشد وطأة في الأماكن الساحلية التي تلتقي فيهاالمياه الساحلية باليابس . 
-5 زيادة درجة التلوث في منطقة الحادث حيث تعمل بقعةالزيت كمذيب وتستخلص الكثير من المواد الكيماوية الأخرى المنتشرة في مياه البحر مثل ( المبيدات الحشرية – المنظفات الصناعية ). 
-6 وتعمل الرياح وحركة الأمواج علىزيادة التلوث برفع أجزاء من بقعة الزيت نحو الشاطئ وتلوث الرمال وتحيلها إلى منطقةعديمة النفع .لذلك تكون الشواطئ المجاورة لخطوط نقل النفط مهددة بتسر بات نفطيةلأنها تقع تحت رحمة حركة الرياح والمد والجزر والأمواج التي يمكنها دفع البقعالنفطية نحوها . 
-7 قد يصحب تلوث المياه بزيت النفط نوع آخر من التلوث يشبهالتلوث الكيميائي فبعد انتشار طبقة الزيت ورقتها بمرور الزمن تستطيع أشعة الشمساختراقها ويتمكن أكسجين الهواء من الانتشار خلالها وبهذا التأثير يحدث تفاعلكيميائي ضوئي يشترك فيه كل من أشعة الشمس وأكسجين الهواء ويحفزه بعض الفلزاتالثقيلة الموجودة في المستحلبات المتكونة من اختلاط الزيت بالماء وينتج عن هذاالتفاعل تأكسد بعض السلاسل الهيدروكربونية التي يتكون منها زيت البترول وتحدث بعضالتفاعلات لتعطي بعد مدة من الزمن أصنافاً جديدة من المواد الكيماوية مثل : ( الكحوليات _ الألدهيدات _ الكيتونات _ بعض المركبات الحلقية) وهي مواد لم تكنموجودة سابقا وتصبح في متناول كثير من الكائنات الحيةلأنها تتصف بصغر حجم جزيئاتهاوسهولة ذوبانها في الماء وتؤدي هذه المواد السامة إلى حدوث مزيد من الضرر بالبيئةالبحرية وتكون سبباً في قتل الأسماك وغيرها من الكائنات الحية . 
-8 يؤدي نفوقالمرجان إلى فقدان الشعاب المرجانية موائلها الطبيعية ولا تتجدد غالبية الكائناتالحية في نظامها الإيكولوجي وهذا يطيل مدة تأثير التلوث البحري بالتسربات النفطيةسواء على الشواطئ أو في عرض البحر حتى لو اختفى النفط أو أزيل كما تتأئر الطيورالبحرية ففي المحيط المتجمد الشمالي تتأثر البيئة بالتلوث النفطي أكثر من المناطقالمعتدلة لبطء عمليات تحلل النفط في ظروف البرد والظلمة . 
-9 إن المركباتالنفطية الأكثر دواماً والتي تستغرق فترة طويلة للتخلص منها تنتقل عن طريق السلسلةالغذائية وتختزن في كبد ودهون الحيوانات البحرية وهذه لها آثار بعيدة المدى والتيلا تظهرعلى الجسم البشري إلا بعد سنوات عدة . 
إن تلوث الأسماك يجعلها غيرصالحة للاستخدام الآدمي فعلى سبيل المثال وجد في عينة من الأسماك تم صيدها في خليججاكرتا في إندونيسيا أن نسبة الرصاص فيها تزيد بمقدار 44% عن الحد المسموح به وأنالزئبق يزيد بنسبة 38% كما ورد في تقرير منظمة الصحة الدولية . 
من هنا نستنجالآثار المباشرة وغير المباشرة للتسريبات النفطية على الإنسان وفي طليعتها نقصالبروتين الغذائي اللازم لتغذية أعداد السكان المتزايدة كما أن وصول التسريباتالنفطية إلى الشواطئ يضر بالسياحة من خلال التشويه لمنظر البيئة إضافة إلى كونالبحار والمحيطات مصدراً لمحطات التحلية في المناطق التي تعاني شحاً في إمداداتالمياه العذبة .فضلاً عن أن التربة الزراعية نفسها كثيراً ما تتأثر تأثراً بليغاًبالتلوث النفطي لا سبيل إلى إزالة آثاره وتداعياته وعواقبه إلا بعد زمن ومشقةومحاولات مستمرة في سبيل ذلك .​​​فرقد عبدالله الوائلي​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

التلوث البترولي
http://www.zshare.net/download/71273820bb0e4918/


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

*التلوث النفطي يهدد بانقراض الأحياء البحرية*​*
*

*اعتبر خبراء البيئة البحرية أن التلوث النفطي بدأ يؤرق العالم بشكل كبير بعد أن رصدوا في دراساتهم عن بيئة البحار انقراض الأحياء البحرية النادرة، وبعض من الأسماك والسلاحف والدلافين والشعاب المرجانية التي تحتضنها كل بحار كوكب الأرض، وأشاروا في نتائج دراساتهم أن التلوث البحري لم يقتصر على الأحياء البحرية بل امتد ليشمل نبات المانجروف (الشورى) وغيرها من النباتات المتميزة. خبراء البيئة الذين أطلقوا التحذيرات أكدوا مجددا أن على جميع دول العالم أن تعيد النظر في آليات وبرامج المحافظة على بيئة البحار لمنع التدهور وانقراض الأحياء البحرية، مما يحد من مشكلة التلوث النفطي الذي بات يهدد ثروات البحار بشكل مباشر. وفي هذا الإطار يقول نايف عبيد الله الثبيتي، باحث متخصص في الفيزياء البحرية: التلوث النفطي يعد من أهم وأخطر مصادر تلوث البيئة البحرية، إذ تهدد الترسبات النفطية الكائنات الحية البحرية في المناطق المتضررة كالأسماك والسلاحف والطيور والشعاب المرجانية والدلافين ونبات المانجروف وغيرها من الأحياء البحرية أو النباتية، مشيرا إلى أن هذه المشكلة أصبحت تؤرق العالم بأسره، نظرا لما تخلفه من آثار سلبية وخطرة على البيئة البحرية سواء كانت تلك الآثار قصيرة أو طويلة المدى وما يترتب على ذلك التلوث من عمليات التنظيف والمكافحة والتخلص من تلك النفايات، حيث تختلف أنواع النفط حسب خصائصها الكيميائية والفيزيائية من حيث اللزوجة والتطاير والخطورة والسمية، ويتعرض النفط عند وجوده في البيئة البحرية إلى عوامل الرياح والمد والجزر والتيارات والأمواج حيث تساهم هذه العوامل في الانتشار، الانجراف، التبخر، التفكك، الذوبان، الترسب. ويلمح الثبيتي إلى أن النفط يصل إلى البيئة البحرية من مصادر عديدة منها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر: ناقلات النفط إذ إنها بعد تفريغ حمولتها من النفط أو منتجاته في الموانئ الأجنبية تملأ خزاناتها بماء البحر لحفظ توازنها (مياه التوازن) وقبل دخولها لتعبئة خزاناتها بالبترول من الموانئ المصدرة للنفط تفرغ حمولتها من هذا الماء الملوث بالنفط في مياه البحر، وتسرب النفط من الآبار البحرية مباشرة إلى مياه البحر عند حدوث انفجار أو حرائق أو تسرب نتيجة عدم متابعة حدوث خطأ أثناء نقل النفط إلى السفن الخاصة بنقل البترول، وحدوث تصادم الناقلات أو جنوحها التي تعتبر مشكلة بحد ذاتها لما تحمله من مئات الأطنان من النفط الموجودة على تلك الناقلات. 
واشتعال الحرائق بناقلات النفط في عرض البحر، وأثناء عمليات التنقيب عن النفط وإنتاجه فإن الغازات المصاحبة للبترول تندفع إلى الهواء الجوي والماء وهي تتكون من كبريتيد الهيدروجين والغازات الهيدروجينية. 
ويؤكد الثبيتي أن للتلوث النفطي تأثيرات اقتصادية كبيرة من توقف للإنتاج وتأثير على الثروة السمكية و التكاليف الباهظة لعمليات المكافحة وتنظيف الشواطئ المتضررة جراء ذلك التلوث، وكذلك تأثيره على المصانع ومصافي النفط لخطورة الحرائق أو الانفجارات المصاحبة أثناء التسرب، وتأثيره على محطات تحلية المياه وكذلك آثاره على الحياة البحرية حيث يؤثر على الأحياء البحرية مما يسبب تسممها أو نفوقها، وتلعب العوامل الفيزيائية: الرياح، المد، والجزر، والتيارات، والأمواج، الدور الكبير في انتشار النفط في البيئة البحرية، كما أن كثافة النفط أقل من الماء فهو يطفو على سطح الماء مكونا طبقة رقيقة عازلة بين الماء والهواء، وهذه الطبقة تنتشر فوق سطح الماء مكونة مساحات كبيرة أو صغيرة وذلك يعتمد على حسب كمية النفط المنسكبة مما تقوم به هذه الطبقة بمنع التبادل الغازي بين الهواء والماء فلا يحدث ذوبان للأوكسجين في مياه البحر مما يؤثر على التوازن الغازي، كما تمنع الطبقة النفطية وصول الضوء إلى الأحياء المائية فتعيق عمليات التمثيل الضوئي التي تعتبر المصدر الرئيسي للأوكسجين، وتكون هذه الطبقة محتوية على تراكم كميات من العناصر الثقيلة الموجودة في النفط ويكون مصدر الخطورة في تغذي هذه الكائنات على هذه العناصر مما يؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى تراكم هذه العناصر في الأنسجة و من ثم موت هذه الكائنات. *
*
*


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

التلوث لبحري يهدد بانقراض الأحياء البحريه
http://www.zshare.net/download/71273902612b0b9d


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

البقع النفطية وخطرها على البيئة البحرية


يُعد التلوث البحري أحد التأثيرات الهامة للنشاط البشري على البحار والمحيطات. و هو لا يقتصر على تلوث نفطي ناجم عن حوادث أو عمليات تنظيف ناقلات النفط أو تفريغها بطريقة غير قانونية. بالرغم من فظاعة منظر البقع النفطية وتأثيرها على البيئة البحرية، إلا أن إجمالي كميات النفط التي تشكل البقع ضئيلة مقارنة بالملوثات الواردة من مصادر أخرى، وعلى الأخص مياه الصرف الصحي والنفايات الصلبة والصناعية، والمواد المتسربة من مكبات النفايات، إلا أن البقع النفطية تبقى من أكثر الأخطار التي تهدد جمال الشواطئ والحياة البحرية والبشرية.
و يعتبر التلوث النفطي من أهم مصادر التلوث البحري ويشمل حوادث الناقلات وحوادث انفجار الأنابيب النفطية فعلى سبيل المثال:
*·* حادث ناقلة النفط اليونانية بوتيانا قرب دبي. 
*·* حادث الناقلة تشيري دياك غرب جزيرة داس في الإمارات. 
*·* انفجار أحد الحقول النفطية البحرية السعودية في نوفمبر عام 1981 والذي نجم عنه تدفق حوالي 80 ألف برميل وكونت بقعة زيتية بلغ طولها 95 كم وصلت الشواطئ القطرية والبحرينية. 
*·* حادث انفجار أنابيب النفط في الأحمدي (الكويت) عام 1982. 
كما يشمل التلوث الناتج عن الإهمال والذي يحدث نتيجة للأخطاء أثناء عمليات الحفر لاستخراج النفط أو مراحل الإنتاج و النقل و التصنيع و التخزين و التكرير والتسويق و حتى التخلص من المنتجات المستعملة. 

تأثير التلوث النفطي على الثروة البحرية و الاضرر بها: 
أ- التأثير على اليرقانات والأحياء البحرية الدقيقة التي تتغذى عليها الأسماك.
ب - التأثير على الأسماك والأحياء المائية حيث تصبح الأسماك أكثر تعرضاً للهلاك بتأثير حموضة الماء، كذلك تقوم بإتلاف الجهاز التنفسي للأسماك. 
ج - التأثير على الطيور حيث يقود التلوث النفطي إلى قتل الطيور التي تعتمد في غذائها على الأحياء البحرية كاليرقانات فهناك بعض الطيور الغاطسة والتي تعتمد في غذائها على الغوص والصيد- وعندما تغوص عبر بقعة زيتية تتشرب بالزيت، الذي ربما تسبب جزئياً في فنائها أو إلحاق ضرر في ريشها. 
د - تأثير التلوث على الرخويات والمحار حيث يتم ملاحظة حالات نفوق هائلة عند حدوث حالات تسرب للنفط ووصوله إلى منطقة الساحل. 
ه - التأثير على مشاريع مياه الشرب حيث أن النفط ومخلفاته من أصعب المعضلات التي تواجه القائمين على معامل التقطير وتحلية مياه البحر في منطقة الخليج العربي فضلا عن البقع النفطية الناتجة من التسرب للنفط وذلك نظرا لإمكانية تأثيرها على جودة المياه المنتجة للشرب.
و - التأثير على الخدمات الملاحية وعلى جمال الشواطئ مما ينعكس تأثيره سلبا على اقتصاد المنطقة الذي تظهر بها هذه البقع النفطية على النواحي الجمالية للشواطئ ويحرم مرتاديه من التمتع بالنواحي السياحية أو الترفيهية في تلك المنطقة وخير مثال على ذلك الشواطئ الكويتية والسعودية التي تأثرت نتيجة بقعة الزيت في عام 1991م و شواطئ دبا الفجيرة 2008. 

أساليب مكافحة التلوث النفطي: 
1- إقامة الحواجز العائمة لمحاصرة البقعة النفطية ومنع انتشارها بفعل الأمواج والرياح والتيارات البحرية. 
2- شفط النفط المتسرب لمياه البحر بواسطة مضخات إلى خزانات على الشاطئ أو على ظهر السفن ثم إعادة فصل النفط عن الماء. 
3- رش مواد ماصة على البقع النفطية حتى تتشبع بالنفط ثم استعادته منها. 
4- حرق البقع النفطية الملوثة باللهب حيث يعمد الإنسان إلى حصر هذه البقع وإضرام النيران فيها بالرغم من أن طريقة الإحراق ليست المرجوة تماماً في كل الأحوال لتسببها في تلوث البيئة الهوائية. 
5- لعلاج مشكلة التلوث النفطي يتم تنظيف الشواطئ بجرف كميات كبيرة من الرمال والتخلص منها بعيداً عن شاطئ البحر. 
6- يتم محاصرة التلوث النفطي باستخدام أجهزة ومعدات خاصة مع الاستعانة بالجرافات والكانسات، وهذه التقنية تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً تتعرض هذه البقع النفطية لعوامل المناخ والتيارات البحرية حيث تتشتت وتتحطم بفعل الضوء مما يزيد صعوبة عملية المكافحة. 
7- الطريقة الكيميائية لعلاج تلك المشكلة فتتم برش أنواع من المذيبات والمنظفات الصناعية أو المساحيق عالية الكثافة على سطح البقع النفطية في البحار الملوثة للالتصاق بها لتحويلها بعد تفتيتها إلى ما يشبه المستحلب فينتشر في الماء ويذوب فيه ويرسب على القاع، ولكن تسربه إلى القاع يعتبر زيادة للمشكلة لأن وصول تلك المواد إلى قاع البحر يسبب إبادة للأسماك والقواقع واليرقانات وديدان الرمل التي تعيش فيها، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة زيادة في تعقيد مشكلة التلوث وليست حلاً أخير لها. 
8- المكافحة البيولوجية إحدى وسائل مقاومة التلوث البحري ببقع النفط حيث يتم استخدام أنواع من البكتريا التي تقوم بتحليل هذه المكونات الهيدروكربونية من مخلفات الزيوت النفطية إلى جزئيات اقل منها وزناً وتركيباً وأدنى خطراً بسهولة ذوبانها في الماء مما يحولها من مواد خطره إلى مواد ذائبة أدنى خطرا وأقل تلوثاً. 
9- علماء الهندسة الوراثية توصلوا إلى طريقة للقضاء على هذه المشكلة فهو إيجاد أنواع من البكتريا لها القدرة على تحمل سمية هذه المواد النفطية وتحويلها إلى مادة غذائية لها، ويتم ذلك بتهجين أكثر من نوع من أنواع البكتريا الموجودة في الطبيعة وإحداث عدد كبير من التبادل بين جيناتها المختلفة للوصول الى الصفات المطلوبة وإنتاج نوع جديد من البكتريا التي لاوجود لها في الطبيعة لها القدرة على استعمال النفط كغذاء لها ، وقد استخدمت هذه الطريقة الخيرة على نطاق واسع لمعالجة مشكلة بحيرات النفط التي خلفتها حرب الخليج الثانية وحققت نتائج مدهشة.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

http://www.zshare.net/download/7127405668284f3b/


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

التلوث خطير جداً يا اخان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم
على المشاركات الجيدة


----------



## meshosafe (22 مارس 2010)

:63:أشكرك أخى فرقد على العرض الرائع ولو زود ببعض الصور لإزداد روعة وأشكرك على تزويد معلوماتى بهذه الممعلومات القيمة........:19:...لك جزيييييييييييييييييييل الشكر.:77:


----------



## عمروصلاح (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------

